# Getting a Little Quiet in here



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll post up a question in a second....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*GETTING * :embara:

You guys are pathetic


Indoors though is just getting moving round these parts....it's hunting season:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Not a whole lot to talk about regarding Field right now. Sure wish something was going on. Sitting in a hospital room now, bored to death. Of course I wouldn't have it any other way - mother had shoulder replacement surgery today and I'm "mommy sitting" tonight. She's sound asleep and this has to be the quietest hospital hallway that I have ever been on. 

Always carry my laptop with me and thought about getting some work done tonight; however, much to my surprise when I fired it up, it immediately connected to a "public" hot spot. So guess what I'm reading tonight instead of working. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Most folks in Indiana are out sittin in trees lookin for dem big bucks...no luck here yet...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Most folks in Indiana are out sittin in trees lookin for dem big bucks...no luck here yet...


Same here in MD.. rut time.. though indoors is near.. very near.. :mg:

Lee... git to work.. :chortle: Oh... and prayers to Mom for a speedy recovery.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Guilty as charged.  I've been MIA due to work and other issues.

Like Hornet and Sticky have said, it's hunting season around here. Give it time...we'll be back...in force. :wink:


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

We are going to have a torunament at our club in a fortnight so we have been busy getting that ready plus I haven't been on here for ages couldn't get on for some reason


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Field season is ovwer and indoor isn't crankiong up yet most places...just the way it is...I can't wait for field to start again...I hate indoor:sad:...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

You guys make me feel pretty lucky. My indoor league is well under way, we have the first of 3 Senior Olympic events for the State coming up on the 15th (NFAA American 900), I'm putting on a combined 28 target field shoot on November 30th and the same club (in conjunction with the state NFAA affiliate) is putting on a two day, 56 target Marked 3D Trail Shoot the first weekend in December. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave T said:


> You guys make me feel pretty lucky. My indoor league is well under way, we have the first of 3 Senior Olympic events for the State coming up on the 15th (NFAA American 900), I'm putting on a combined 28 target field shoot on November 30th and the same club (in conjunction with the state NFAA affiliate) is putting on a two day, 56 target Marked 3D Trail Shoot the first weekend in December. (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


That's it Dave - rub it in. :wink: But you better get prepared - one of these days the east coast crowd is going to charter an airline and invade you folks. :tongue:


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Field season is never over in Florida 

Just shot a round this past weekend, but the sad news is that we don't have much of an indoor season around here. This is the time of the year to be outside for us...very little humidity


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Diane Watson said:


> Field season is never over in Florida
> 
> Just shot a round this past weekend, *but the sad news is that we don't have much of an indoor season around here*. This is the time of the year to be outside for us...very little humidity


What alternate universe do you live in where that is sad news:noidea:?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Diane Watson said:


> Field season is never over in Florida
> 
> Just shot a round this past weekend, but the sad news is that we don't have much of an indoor season around here. This is the time of the year to be outside for us...very little humidity


Diane,

What happened to our indoor season?!?! I miss shooting over at Arrowhead and the other clubs, but my son and I are getting ready for the International shoot up at Citrus....Hope to see you there!

Scott


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Dave T said:


> You guys make me feel pretty lucky. My indoor league is well under way, we have the first of 3 Senior Olympic events for the State coming up on the 15th (NFAA American 900), I'm putting on a combined 28 target field shoot on November 30th and the same club (in conjunction with the state NFAA affiliate) is putting on a two day, 56 target Marked 3D Trail Shoot the first weekend in December. (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave



Someday:embara:.......when I am rich and famous.......I am going to AZ.:darkbeer:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .one of these days the east coast crowd is going to charter an airline and invade you folks. :tongue:


I hope so! I just shot a round the other day and it was 78 and sunny and clear with an occasional very slight breeze. Absolutely perfect Field weather! I'll be sure and post some pics the next time I go out so you cold weather folks can drool. 



Diane Watson said:


> Field season is never over in Florida
> 
> This is the time of the year to be outside for us...very little humidity


Arizona is the same exact way! Dry and cool. 



GATOR-EYE said:


> Someday:embara:.......when I am rich and famous.......I am going to AZ.:darkbeer:


Don't have to be rich or famous. You just have to like 9-10 months of awesome weather a year.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

We shoot field all year round here on this side of the pond as well :teeth:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Quiet you say! White Russians for everyone! Let's dance!!!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> I hope so! I just shot a round the other day and it was 78 and sunny and clear with an occasional very slight breeze. Absolutely perfect Field weather! I'll be sure and post some pics the next time I go out so you cold weather folks can drool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda makes you wonder why a National Field org wouldn't look to build a home there, don't it


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why a National Field org wouldn't look to build a home there, don't it


land doesn't go cheaply or get "donated" in that part of the world... :wink:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> land doesn't go cheaply or get "donated" in that part of the world... :wink:


Crap, they could have set up right in back of one of the aircraft graveyards and nobody'd notice. Sorta the same deal they have now, with better weather:shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Crap, they could have set up right in back of one of the aircraft graveyards and nobody'd notice. Sorta the same deal they have now, with better weather:shade:


:doh: You're right.. I was thinking of the other post from above out in the land of gators..


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> :doh: You're right.. I was thinking of the other post from above out in the land of gators..


Can't decide if I like the new Avatar I'll try and have an opinion............tomorrow:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Gators in Florida....rattlers in Arizona...:eek2::eek2:
Indoors I only gotta worry about mice inside and ice outside.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

carlosii said:


> *Gators in Florida....rattlers in Arizona.*..:eek2::eek2:
> Indoors I only gotta worry about mice inside and ice outside.


At least in AZ, when you come up on a rattler, you got plenty of wide open space to RUN. :smile:

With some of the folks I shoot with, I dare a mouse to show his face in the indoor range.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> At least in AZ, when you come up on a rattler, you got plenty of wide open space to RUN. :smile:
> 
> With some of the folks I shoot with, I dare a mouse to show his face in the indoor range.


You got that right...unless its Mighty Mouse...than chad better look out...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You got that right...unless its Mighty Mouse...than chad better look out...


Chad's wife actually came to COS last night. Was nice meeting her and seeing the little "tick" in the oven. :binkybaby:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

itchyfinger said:


> Quiet you say! White Russians for everyone! Let's dance!!!


I pulled this up on my Crackberry while driving...almost made me wreck, I was laughing so hard....:tongue:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> At least in AZ, when you come up on a rattler, you got plenty of wide open space to RUN. :smile:
> 
> With some of the folks I shoot with, I dare a mouse to show his face in the indoor range.


Oh yeah?!?! We got rattlers too, but does AZ have gators and HURRICANES? I went swimming last Christmas cuz it was so warm out....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I pulled this up on my Crackberry while driving...almost made me wreck, I was laughing so hard....:tongue:


Whats even worse is I know and have seen plenty of people that dance like that....and they think they are the ish :doh:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Whats even worse is I know and have seen plenty of people that dance like that....and they think they are the ish :doh:


Mate em up with Elaine from Seinfeld and you can have remedial "Dancing with the Stars"


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Oh yeah?!?! We got rattlers too, but does AZ have gators and HURRICANES? I went swimming last Christmas cuz it was so warm out....


We don't have Hurricanes (thank God), just 120+°F summers. :target:

Heck- last summer it was so hot. . .the farmers had to feed crushed ice to the chickens to keep them from laying hard boiled eggs. 

It was so hot. . .All the Water Buffalos at the zoo here evaporated.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Whats even worse is I know and have seen plenty of people that dance like that....and they think they are the ish :doh:


You know that is your secret move :secret:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Was shooting today. . .

Weather report- Sunny, clear, slight breeze, 78°F. . .so I got these pics from the range:






























Also- Lee, I took this one for you- it's the view from one of the trails here.

It should remind you of your days down in Lovely Tucson.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

dang... it snowed 3 inches the other day here and it's cold out there. It was 10 degrees the other morning when we got up, had to scrape the windows even.:sad::sad:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Was shooting today. . .
> 
> Weather report- Sunny, clear, slight breeze, 78°F. . .so I got these pics from the range:
> 
> ...


Thanks J,
Those are great pix and really do remind me of my days in Tucson. I'm sure if I were to look too long at those pix, I'd see a road runner cross the lane. Of course, for those that have never been to AZ, you don't really see the road runner - just a cloud of dust.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> *GETTING * :embara:
> 
> You guys are pathetic
> 
> ...


Well if you'd get the admins to change your forum title to field and target archery maybe you'd get a few more posts


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> Was shooting today. . .
> 
> Weather report- Sunny, clear, slight breeze, 78°F. . .so I got these pics from the range:
> 
> ...


Snakes..I see snakes...I hate snakes...:spider::spider::spider:
(OK so they ain't snakes...there ain't no snake smilies...you'll have to make do with spiders...I hate them too.)


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Snakes..I see snakes...I hate snakes...:spider::spider::spider:
> (OK so they ain't snakes...there ain't no snake smilies...you'll have to make do with spiders...I hate them too.)


Not too many this time of year. . .I mean, they are always 'around' . . .but in the early summer you will see TONS of 'em. I've come face to face with a few that were 'change your shorts' spooky. Some were hanging in trees and some were coiled up under small shrubs.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

First one is the 20 yard target on the front 14 (Field). The left hand shooting position is the white marker on the ground in the front center. Right hand marker is behind the Giant Sagauro.

Second picture is the 35 yard fan target. Picture looks to be from the shooting positions.

Third is the Hunter 53, 48, 44, 41 walk-up on the back 14. One of my favorites.

Last picture is an example of the view of Pass Mountain you get from just about every spot on the Usery Mountain Park range. 

Home, sweet home!

Dave


----------

